# What could be the problem with massey ferguson engine?



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

So....I have a MF 168 Multipower....and when I bought the tractor the Tachometer Cable was broken,so I could not really check if the engine has the proper RPM ....and since then I observed that the engine died to easily when forced....so I fixed the tachometer cable and I found out that at full acceleration the engine goes up only to 1600 RPM ,and the guy from whom I bought the tractor told me that the injection pump was recently replaced with a new one...is it possible that they mistakenly limited the throttle on the pump to 1600 and not 2000 RPM?please help if you can...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Just thinking out loud and making a WAG. What's the exhaust look like, clean or black? If exhaust looks OK I'd think there is a chance the problem does lays with the replacement inj pump. Take look at the throttle cable connection to the pump. When throttle fully advanced, is there any further movement of the pump linkage? If exhaust is dark, it my be timing is incorrect and possibly the pump drive wasn't indexed correctly when reinstalled on the motor. 

On the other hand I could be all wet in my thinking.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Well the exhaust is clean,and yeah I looked and when the throttle is fully advanced the linkage on the pump could go further and that's why I think the problem is with the linkage on the pump....


----------

